# Mann Lake Stapler



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Any of you guys use it? Looking to purchase a new stapler and considering but it looks pricey?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

The senco Pneumatic one?
I don't think I'd buy that through mann lake, price check it on amazon.

Aaron


----------



## ggleavitt (Feb 12, 2014)

I may be wrong but believe this is a Senco SLS20XP. 

In the meantime, can have a look at these threads for other alternatives (if you have not already searched for them): http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271410-Nail-Staple-Gun
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?304942-FRAME-NAILING
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303174-What-type-of-Nail-Gun-and-Staple-Gun
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?286274-staple-gun-staple-size
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?248052-Staple-guns
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237962-Staple-size-for-boxes-and-frames
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?252618-Air-Staple-Gun-for-Foundation-Frames
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244037-Air-Staple-Gun-for-Beeks
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?206018-frame-staple-gun


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I believe that is the correct model number. The question is are you looking for a 1/4" crown? or 3/8"? the same model can have a different sized crown. Just clarify before you order one via amazon.

I bought 2 1/4" crown SLS20XP's one year when I wanted 3/8".

Aaron

also look at http://www.toolbarn.com/senco-82010...SA2tiNP-4YM0XLf8It587cm-_sAiwrUZLeBoCsIbw_wcB


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

It is priced at $295 in the mann lake catalog under part number HD-225 and is a 3/8, says its a oil free design

I started to buy it but think it is too pricey


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the Senco SNS41 7/16" Medium Crown Construction Stapler for boxes and the Porter Cable NS100B 1/4" Narrow Crown Stapler for frames. They are both great tools for the price and staples are easy to find.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ridgid 1 1/2" stapler is a good one. I bought one new and another re-conditioned. Awesome!


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds expensive- I bought my Porter Cable Stapler, Brad Nailer, and Compressor for about the same price or less.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Rigid tools have a lifetime warranty if registered.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Senco is top of the line, all the carpenters at work use them.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I buy the cheap ones at Harbor Freight, get the extra warranty and exchange them when they have issues. Much less $$. I do have a heavy duty Bostich which is a great stapler but not necessary for boxes or frames as long as you use a good exterior glue.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> Senco is top of the line, all the carpenters at work use them.


Oh, I don't know about that Dan. Senco had a good run but I think Ridgid has surpassed everyone's expectations!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

there is a decent chance that they all come out of the same factory in china.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

mathesonequip said:


> there is a decent chance that they all come out of the same factory in china.


Oh just ruin it for all of us why don't you!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the 3/8" crown Senco that ML sells and really like it, though it is a bit pricey. I really like it on bottom bars where a single staple can straddle the groove and almost never get the random staple shooting out the side of the end bar. For the top bars 2, 1/4" crown staples work quite well.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys Ive been glueing and screwing boxes together for a few years now, but seeing that I do not buy green bananas anymore _ bought one of those cheepo staplers from Harbor Freight on a special for little more than $15. Assembled 10 meds a few minutes ago and I am impressed with the time saved.
Johno_


----------



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

18 garage stapler/ brad nailer from Harbor Freight. Been using it for projects for about 4 years it now sticks my frames together, I have even assembled some homemade supers with it. New one is about $23 now. Cheap and they work great!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I use the cheap 1/4 inch crown unit, but I'm not bragging it up as if it's ALL THAT, I do think you have to make sure your air pressure is up, and with the money you can save on the stapler buy a good compressor or at least one that can put out enough CFM to give you a stable pressure to operate the EL CHEEPO... jmho

==McBee7==


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, Senco is good, but many years ago, BeA from Germany made staplers with a ground steel piston, machined so tight no o-ring was used. we still have many from the '60s. It all depends what kind of tools you want your grandchildren to remember you by. (Tools usually skip generations).

Crazy Roland


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Well said Roland. Everyone buying crappy nailers at Harbor Freight aren't thinking about their Grandkids.:no:

My Ridgid's will last at least two generations!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Roland said:


> Yes, Senco is good, but many years ago, BeA from Germany made staplers with a ground steel piston, machined so tight no o-ring was used. we still have many from the '60s. It all depends what kind of tools you want your grandchildren to remember you by. (Tools usually skip generations).Crazy Roland


If Roland would send me his address I would mail him my 1976 vintage BEA for repair. I don't dare disassemble it, I would never get it back together. The Senco I bought to replace it requires 100lb plus pressure to sink the 3/8" crown staple and even then not deep enough.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

still a little confused, what crown size do I need, 1/4 inch or 3/8 an d for frames 1.5 inch ?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Both will work. The 1/4 is a lot more common to buy. And is cheaper. I don't care witch brand you buy. The Senco is a good tool in genrail. 
David


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> still a little confused, what crown size do I need, 1/4 inch or 3/8 an d for frames 1.5 inch ?


Go with the 1/4" Remember, the stapler only holds the wood in place till the glue dries. It's really the glue that's important.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I use the 1/4" by 1.5" depth for almost everything. I put 6 staples in every frame without the use of glue. I use rabbet joints on my boxes and staple from both sides of the corner using about 10 staples on each corner of a deep. About the only time i use shorter staples is when i'm building a hive top feeder and securing the bottom in place. But i also like using screws while putting things together as well like bottom boards and tops.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> still a little confused, what crown size do I need, 1/4 inch or 3/8 an d for frames 1.5 inch ?


Also do I add a oiler to my compressor and do I have to use a regulator> have a 60 gallon tank


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Mountain Man said:


> Also do I add a oiler to my compressor and do I have to use a regulator> have a 60 gallon tank


You can live without the oiler - That is if you're willing to do the oiling yourself from time to time, usually once before daily use.
The regulator - If you don't use one, you get full pressure of the tank on each staple. If your compressor only goes to 125 lb you could probably get away without one since it's the high setting on most nail/staple guns, but i think i'd get one anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Air nailers/staplers typically require oil added one way or another. _Some _compressors are "oil-less" and some require oil for proper functioning. In my opinion the smart thing to do is add oil directly to the nailer/stapler regardless of your compressor.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mountain Man said:


> Also do I add a oiler to my compressor and do I have to use a regulator> have a 60 gallon tank


If you're using Senco, no. The only Senco I have that requires oil is their framing nailer.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Senco staplers _vary _in their oil/no oil requirement.


This one is oil-free: http://www.senco.com/ToolDetails.aspx?c=2&k=8C0001N

However, this Senco stapler ships with its required oil: http://www.senco.com/Documents/Specs/BC58_SS.pdf


Probably best to _read the manual_.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...chi-Air-Stapler&highlight=Hitachi+air+stapler The Hitachi model I have is a tough tool and works great. Very affordable.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

It is in fact the Senco SLS20XP model, I called a friend who bought it.

Im going to get one of them this very week, have 600 frames ready to assemble.

Thanks everyone for the wealth of knowledge


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

If thse are used on boxes will 1.5 inch staples along with glue work? What about the pre-drilled holes for the nails in boxes?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Senco staplers _vary _in their oil/no oil requirement.


Yes, I mentioned that. Are you able to find a 1/4" or 3/8" crown stapler that requires oil?


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

The sls20xp says no oil and is a 3/8th stapler


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes. I own 5 Senco guns. 2 staplers, 1 finisher, 1 brader, and 1 framer. All but the framer are oil free. Of course mine are mostly 15 years old, but I don't think Senco has changed.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> Are you able to find a 1/4" or 3/8" crown stapler that requires oil?


Here is a Senco 3/8" crown stapler that requires oil:
http://www.senco.com/Documents/Specs/SFW09_SS.pdf

The brochure linked above only talks about the rear exhaust directing oil away from the workpiece, but the owners manual directs one to add oil to the stapler periodically.

It does appear to be true that _most _Senco staplers are an _oil-free_ design.  I had to work a bit to find this example of a 3/8" Senco stapler requiring 'oil'.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I down loaded the owners manual and it says NEVER LUBE, requires no lubrication on the model I mentioned.

Barry do you staple boxes also?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Go to a large job site & see what the carpenters use, you won't see a rigid. senco for air, & pasload for airless are the two most used in my area.




Charlie B said:


> Oh, I don't know about that Dan. Senco had a good run but I think Ridgid has surpassed everyone's expectations!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Ollie, keep your shirt on, I may pickup in march, road trip your way.

Crazy roland


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Roland said:


> Ollie, keep your shirt on, I may pickup in march, road trip your way.Crazy roland


That would be an honor to have you visit. I am ten minutes south of SFO, if the 101 is not gridlock.


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

What size pneumatic stapler/nailer do you use to assemble the bee boxes? Do you see any difference with different brands of staplers/nailers in having nails bend?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Copy that, double knot the shoe liaises(sp?).

As for hand nails, yes, there is a difference. Maze double dipped galvanized don't bend. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

bentonbee said:


> What size pneumatic stapler/nailer do you use to assemble the bee boxes? Do you see any difference with different brands of staplers/nailers in having nails bend?


I use a mixture of rigid, harbor freight and generic-china. the rigid is more likely to be set aside. I got some not so good, but ok nails from harbor freight before. I got some [xs$$%c] staples from harbor freight before, that did not work at all, constant jams. Stanley fasteners are fine. my favorite is porter-cable, not much more than harbor freight and they are galvanized much better.


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

Roland said:


> Copy that, double knot the shoe liaises(sp?).
> 
> As for hand nails, yes, there is a difference. Maze double dipped galvanized don't bend.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Thanks for the pump on Maze nails. I had not heard of them before. I will have to try and find some here in Iowa.
I hand nail my boxes with galvanized nails. I think some people use a pneumatic nailers. I have not. I have tried to use a pheumatic nailer on frames but had trouble with the nails bending out the side instead of going straight in...so I am back to hand nailing them too. That is slow going though.

Roland, I didn't quite understand you meaning on the double knot the shoe laces?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

....so they are even making nails out of corn these days? :lookout:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Maze nails are Made in America, but there are still a _few _products that not made from corn. 



> Maze Nails made from recycled steel!​Maze uses only the highest quality domestic, re-melted steel. By using re-melted steel, the obvious environmental benefit is that no additional mining must be done to meet our steel demands and less steel is thrown into landfills. The scrap steel that we generate while making nails heads right back to the steel mills for re-melting... along with steel from scrapped automobiles, I-beams, radiators, etc.
> 
> http://www.mazenails.com/whymaze.php



P.S. Maze nails are available at many retailers in Cedar Rapids IA, (only a few miles from Walford) including Menards.

You can find a Maze Nails _Dealer Locator_ by clicking the link above and then the tab labeled "Where to Buy".


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Maze nails are Made in America, but there are still a _few _products that not made from corn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graham,
I may have used Maze nails then without knowing it. I buy nails at Menards in Cedar Rapids! Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Benton - If you are looking for 7pd box Maze nails, you will not find them. Sorry. When we found out they had discontinued production, we went to the factory and bought all the stock they had(350 lbs). 

If enough people ask, they may make another run.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my mann lake stapler in today, 100 frames in no time flat and love it


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Stumbled on Maze about 5 years ago. Saw the MADE IN USA and dug alittle about it. Now I look for and if not on the shelf, I ask. If they don't carry them, I tell them I will go elsewhere and why.

Gotta support what little manufactoring we have in the states even if it costs me more. Of course what I have bought in 5 years might take 1 minute to make, but gotta try.


----------

